# Plusiaczek LiveCD :)

## Riklaunim

przejdź do najnowszych postów by dostać się do najnowszego wydania  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Mozna sie dorwac do bety?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Riklaunim

publicznej jeszcze nie ma... obecnie działa ale muszę doinstalować jeszcze parę oporników i ińszych pakietów (jak na razie 450MB ISO), zarzucić hwd z arch linux do robienia xorg.conf + parę innych i wtedy będzie można zrobić jakąś betę + projekt na sourcefourge  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

a te logo to jakies konkretne czy wymyslec trzeba ?:>

----------

## Riklaunim

jak plusiaczek to jakaś "słodziutka przylepa" typu jakiś kotek, pingwin z dużymi słotkimi oczkami itp.  :Wink: 

----------

## Bako

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> jak plusiaczek to jakaś "słodziutka przylepa" typu jakiś kotek, pingwin z dużymi słotkimi oczkami itp. 

 

moze za logo posluzy ta slynna scena ze Shreka 2 ?  :Smile:  (z kotem i oczami  :Smile: )

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Bako wrote:*   

>  *Riklaunim wrote:*   jak plusiaczek to jakaś "słodziutka przylepa" typu jakiś kotek, pingwin z dużymi słotkimi oczkami itp.  
> 
> moze za logo posluzy ta slynna scena ze Shreka 2 ?  (z kotem i oczami )

 Oj, chyba byłby problem z prawami autorskimi... Nie wszystko jest open source...  :Razz: 

----------

## Bako

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Oj, chyba byłby problem z prawami autorskimi... Nie wszystko jest open source... 

 

racja, swiat nie jest idealny  :Wink: 

----------

## jey

moge pomoc w testowaniu bluetootha  :Wink: 

----------

## Riklaunim

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *Bako wrote:*    *Riklaunim wrote:*   jak plusiaczek to jakaś "słodziutka przylepa" typu jakiś kotek, pingwin z dużymi słotkimi oczkami itp.  
> 
> moze za logo posluzy ta slynna scena ze Shreka 2 ?  (z kotem i oczami ) Oj, chyba byłby problem z prawami autorskimi... Nie wszystko jest open source... 

 

Sam kot może być copyrighted ale te oczy niekoniecznie  :Smile:  trzeba to potraktować tak szkicowo i wykorzystać motych tychże oczu   :Cool: 

----------

## Budzix

piszesz ze potrzebujesz pomocy z testowaniem PDA - mam 2 iPAQi - h3870 i h3970(oba na winCE) - moge potestowac (com, usb, bluetooth)

----------

## Riklaunim

 *Budzix wrote:*   

> piszesz ze potrzebujesz pomocy z testowaniem PDA - mam 2 iPAQi - h3870 i h3970(oba na winCE) - moge potestowac (com, usb, bluetooth)

 

fajnie  :Smile: 

Jak się uda to w sobotę wrzucę na sourceforge pierwsze ISO.

----------

## lazy_bum

Obsługa Neo?

PS. A pomysł bardzo fajny. [-:

----------

## Budzix

Riklaunim: Ok - czekam na linka! 

lazy_bum: Riklaunim w swoim pierwszym poscie pisze, ze potrzebuje testerow mi. wlasnie do neostrady, wiec podejrzewam, ze bedzie obsluga

----------

## mrto

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> - Ładna noobiasta dokumentacja (...)
> 
> - testy w zakresie bluetootha, PDA, neostrady , trochę wifi
> ...

 

Mogę pomóc w zakresie testów neostrady(modem thompson usb).

----------

## pehop

Jak będą najnowsze ati-drivers (wersja ~x86) i ndiswrapper (do broadcoma) to moge potestować wi-fi

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Riklaunim

Całe distro jest na ~x86. Po wczorajszym updacie nawet eagle-usb się skompilował (mimo że kernela z 2.6.14 do -r1 nie aktualizowałem  :Wink:  itd.). Ndiswrapper jest (1.5), ati/nvidii jeszcze nie ruszałem, zaraz się temu przyjżę  :Smile: 

Jest też taki programik - partgui - ala qtparted (tyle że mniej zależności) z tym że jest on po angielsku i nie ma pot'a ale gettexta raczej obsługuje. Czy ktoś mógłby się temu przyjżeć i zobaczyć czy da się wygenerować dla niego *.po do tłumaczenia ?  :Smile: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Budzix wrote:*   

> lazy_bum: Riklaunim w swoim pierwszym poscie pisze, ze potrzebuje testerow mi. wlasnie do neostrady, wiec podejrzewam, ze bedzie obsluga

 

Oj, ślepota nie boli... (czytaj: szafy i ściany jeszcze widzę ;-)

----------

## MaRkOS

Witam,

Już się nie mogę doczekać obrazu  :Smile: 

Zobaczymy czy ruszy na moim pracnym sprzęcie z wifi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Riklaunim

Taki mały screen

----------

## MaRkOS

To od kiedy zaczyna się wekeend  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Synbiot

Cześć 

Słyszałem ,że potrzebne ci logo. Ja się mogę podjąć.ja być pl45tyK  :Very Happy: 

Chciałbym sie przyczynić...do wyglądu plusiaczka.Ekh... zrobiłbym profesjonalnie.

A motyw kota z shreka ... to ja teraz zrobię motyw pingiwna ze szklistymi oczakami. :]

Pasuje ? jak jeszcze nikt tego nie robi to ja moge to zrobić ... My mail:darkranger@op.pl

aka.Synbiot

----------

## Riklaunim

Projekt na sourceforge już mam tyle że upload na ich FTPa to tragedia... Z domu jak wysyłam to podaje 5 godzin dla 518mb ISO :/ Wrzucę to z uczelni, najprawdopodobniej we wtorek rano. Strona projektu: http://sourceforge.net/projects/plusiaczek/

----------

## Riklaunim

Plusiaczek ALFA 1:

fb5c99a87fd761ed8aead75a6960e480 plusiaczek_alfa1.iso 518MB

Download: Link - sourceforge

W obecnym etapie jest to tylko LiveCD (bez instalatora). Oparte o KDE 3.4.3, docelowo będzie 3.5. Cel: testowanie, pisanie dokumentacji, poprawki itd.

Plusiaczek Linux to polska dystrybucja LiveCD (z opcją instalacji w wersji finalnej) oparta o KDE i zawierająca zestaw "lokalnych" aplikacji jak Kadu czy moduł eagle-usb dla sprzętu neostrady. Cel to stworzenie poręcznego i prostego w obsłudze LiveCD, dobrego dla początkujących i już bardziej doświadczonych. Tutaj mały screen

W zestawie

- Biuro: Pakie Koffice (część), Scribus

- Grafika: Krita, Kolourpaint, Gwenview, Kooka

- Gry: Frozen-Bubble, supertux

- Internet: Konqueror, Opera, Kmail, Kadu, Ksirc, Kopete, Skype, Ktorrent, Kget

- Multimedia: Kaffeine, K3B, Kscd

I inne (eagle-usb, ndiswrapper, sterowniki ati i nVidia, wine)

Co i jak:

Wystarczy wrzucić płytę, wcisnąć enter i powinno się pięknie uruchomić. w systemie jest root/root i user zwykły plusiaczek/plusiaczek (login/hasło)

Testowanie

1. Poprawienie znanych błędów (patrz niżej)

2. Opracowanie dokumentacji/testowanie hardware: neostrada, wifi, IrDA, PDA i inne.

3. Ogólne uwagi i usprawnienia, pomysły itd.

Znane błędy

- w czasie startu mkdir jęczy że katalogi istnieją

- w czasie restartu/wyłączania nic nie jest odmontowywane (muszę przywrócić odmontowywanie swap i dysku - /etc/init.d/halt.sh)

- jest jakiś problem z uprawnieniami KDE do /tmp i jest problem z logowaniem się zwykłego usera (chociaż wystarczy zalogować/wylogować się jako root i przez "plusiaczka" da się wejść) Pomoc mile widziana. Różne kombinacje z /tmp robi /etc/init.d/xorg  :Smile:  Nawet wrzucanie "oryginalnych" plusiaczkowych katalogów KDE z /tmp nie pomaga całkowicie :/

Zgłaszanie błędów

- proszę wszystko zgłaszać na forum Biblioteki bądź przez email: admin@rk.edu.pl

Notka

Jeżeli masz dostęp do sieci to w /home/plusiaczek/ będą dwa pliki (xml i txt) zawierające info o sprzęcie - prosiłbym o podsyłanie ich na admin@rk.edu.pl + ew. jakieś info czy wszystko działa.

----------

## arsen

 *Quote:*   

> jest jakiś problem z uprawnieniami KDE do /tmp i jest problem z logowaniem się zwykłego usera (chociaż wystarczy zalogować/wylogować się jako root i przez "plusiaczka" da się wejść) Pomoc mile widziana. Różne kombinacje z /tmp
> 
> 

 

miałem podobnie kiedyś z kde i logowaniem:

tak dla picu dałem w /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

chmod -R 1777 /tmp/.ICE-unix

```

i problem znikł

----------

## MaRkOS

Witam,

Wstępnie wygląda, że kawał dobrej roboty odwaliłeś. 

Właśnie piszę z pod Plusiaczka  :Smile: 

I system sie odpalił w płyty naprawdę szybko  :Smile:  I pięknie mówi po polsku  :Smile: 

A teraz idę szukać błędów  :Smile: 

----------

## kwach

Witam!

Bardzo mi się cały projekt podoba, nie mogłem się wręcz doczekać. Obejrzałem i jestem zachwycony.

1. Działa naprawde szybko (na p3 800 i 364 mb ramu).

2. Od razu wykryło mi dzwięk (SB Audigy) i grafikę (Radeon 9100 - na glxgears miałem ponad 2200 FPS  :Very Happy: )

Ale mam też kilka uwag: 

1. Brakowało mi net-setup; mam internet prze LANa ale bez dhcp wiec nie wykryło, a ręczne wpisywanie w pliku konfiguracyjnym troche mnie zniechęca (chyba że jest jakies inne graficzne narzędzie którego nie zauważyłem)

2. Na drugim kompie niestety nie mogłem odpalić bo mam monitor max 800x600 - może jakiś wybor by sie przydal dla takich "upośledzonych" sprzętowo  :Razz: 

I na koniec zapytajka: wydawało mi się że on wcale nie czytał z płyty (tj. po uruchomieniu) - przy takim knoppixe to ciągle mieli i mieli aż uszy puchną 

Pozdrawiam i thx za taki projekt

Kuba

----------

## kuku

co prawda nie używalem ale pierwsze co rzuca się w oczy to hasło root-a ?

moze by je zmienić ta cos skomplikowańszego  :Wink:  (szczególnie jeśli jest tam serwer ssh)

w RR4 livecd hasła są wpisane chyba do /etc/motd i wyświetlają sie na konsoli przy włanczaniu - tak że niema problemu z zapamiętaniem a jednak jest troche bardziej skomplikowanie niż root/root  :Wink: 

pozatym jeśli ktoś początkujący będzie używał plusiaczka i przyzwyczai się do takiego hasła, to prawdopodobne, że potem w innych dystrybucjach też będzie używał akiego hasła - wiec jako twórca dystrybucji powinienieś dawać lepszy przykład  :Wink: 

----------

## Riklaunim

 *kwach wrote:*   

> Witam!
> 
> 1. Brakowało mi net-setup; mam internet prze LANa ale bez dhcp wiec nie wykryło, a ręczne wpisywanie w pliku konfiguracyjnym troche mnie zniechęca (chyba że jest jakies inne graficzne narzędzie którego nie zauważyłem)
> 
> 2. Na drugim kompie niestety nie mogłem odpalić bo mam monitor max 800x600 - może jakiś wybor by sie przydal dla takich "upośledzonych" sprzętowo 
> ...

 

1. livecd-tools miały wejść ale ddcinfo albo ińsza zależność nie chciała się kompilować. Zobaczę to w tym tygodniu. Jak będzie się waliło to zapodam buga w bugzilli  :Smile:  Mam przy okazji że net-setup zaktualizowali do nowej konfiguracji w /etc/conf.d/net (bo to na iso instalacyjnych używa starego formatu jeszcze)

2. w KDM jest skrót CTRL+N lub podobny do logowania z trybu tekstowego. Spróbuj przejść na niego i zobaczyć /etc/X11/xorg.conf  :Smile: 

Plusiaczek działa szybko bo nie startuje na starcie np. cupsa czy dhcpcd i innych usług... poza tym używa narzędzi slaxa, którą są bardzo fajne że tak powiem  :Smile: 

 *kuku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> root/root
> 
> 

 

zawsze można je zmieniać. gdy będzie instalator to będzie wymagał podania sensownych haseł.

----------

## sekretarz

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> publicznej jeszcze nie ma... obecnie działa ale muszę doinstalować jeszcze parę oporników i ińszych pakietów (jak na razie 450MB ISO), zarzucić hwd z arch linux do robienia xorg.conf + parę innych i wtedy będzie można zrobić jakąś betę + projekt na sourcefourge 

 

Co to jest hwd?

----------

## kwach

1. Sprawdzilem: w kdm jest skrot Alt+N i po malej konfiguracji xorg wszystko pieknie dziala.

2. Niestety nie udalo sie zaladowac modulow do mojej karty dzwiekowej (opti-93x na ISA), ale to raczej nic nowego (sam walczylem ok tygodnia zeby to zrobic u siebie  :Razz: )

3. No i jeszcze VIM by sie przydal, bo NANO jest takie... latwe w obsludza?   :Wink: 

4. Tak btw: ladnie wykrywa dyski i swapa.

5. W kdm mam domyslnie wpisanego uzytkownika root, co az prosi sie zeby cos nagrzebac w systemie   :Cool: 

6. Internet przez dhcp wykrylo bez problemu.

Pozdrawiam, Kuba

----------

## Riklaunim

 *sekretarz wrote:*   

> Co to jest hwd?

 

Coś ala lshw - listuje hardware co mamy, tyle że przy okazji robi xorg.conf'y i może być użyte zamiast coldpluga (chociaż nie zawsze się sprawdza). Z dokładnością to są to 3 pakiety: lshwd, hwd i ddcinfo-arch (strona archa)

 *kwach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Niestety nie udalo sie zaladowac modulow do mojej karty dzwiekowej (opti-93x na ISA), ale to raczej nic nowego (sam walczylem ok tygodnia zeby to zrobic u siebie )
> 
> 

 

A alsaconf pomaga?

----------

## Riklaunim

net-setup już jest, nawet PL: http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/vw9xeiv1o0hpdhuq.html

pod drodze nie kompiluje się libkudzu, ale można to olać jak na razie. z autoconfa itd. nie korzystam. (bug zgłoszony)

qtparted i gksu już ktoś zgłosił (link) ale jak na razie nie rozwiązane ebuildowo   :Razz: 

W ramach koncepcji na zapisywanie ustawień, nie licząc zrobienia dodatkowej unii i dorzucanie jej do płyty myślę nad wykorzystaniem obrazów tworzonych za pomocą dd - obraz np. 10MB z partycją ext3 wewnątrz. ma to stały rozmiar więc nawet zapis na NTFS z kernela powinien sobie z tym poradzić (zakładając że obraz będzie na partycji NTFS gdzie siedzi np. winXP). wystarczyłoby zamontować takie obrazy pod np. /etc/conf.d czy /home/plusiaczek/ i się pozapisują ustawienia i ińsze dane.

----------

## kwach

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A alsaconf pomaga?

 

Niestety nie, ale to raczej ujdzie: w końcu mało kto ma dziś karty pod ISA.

Tak więc jeszcze raz wielkie brawa i oby tak dalej.

Pozdrawiam, Kuba

----------

## Riklaunim

ALFA2

Download: Lista mirrorów

819aaa7abbd1044e941be3a88611ec4a  plusiaczek_alfa2.iso

Poprawione: logowanie na plusiaczka, wyłączanie liveCD, dokumentacja itd.

Usunięte: ksirc, kopete

Dodane: tkabber, konversation, guarddog, apache2, MySQL5, Firebird, PostgreSQL, hk_classes, fltk, pexpect pyclamav pygoogle pypgsql pyxml kinterbadb, net-setup, kaffeine-mozilla-plugin

Aktualizacje: to co w drzewie, m.in. gentoo-sources 2.6.14-r2

Znane Problemy: Brak php5 - nie chce się skonfigurować, brak psi - nie widzi QCA, guarddog - nie ma wszystkich modułów IP TABLES...

Wywaliłem również dokumentację pakietów KDE co się ostała oraz zestaw tapet KDE  :Smile:  mimo dodania dużej ilości nowego softu (Bazy danych, apache) rozmiar ISO uległ zmniejszeniu o pare MB  :Very Happy: 

ToDo:

- dokumentacja: jeszcze wiele do opisania. Mile widziane opisy czy to konfiguracji jakiegoś sprzętu (neostrada, PDA, IrDA, Bluetooth, wifi i inne) czy to opisy jak korzystać z systemu itd...

- brakujące pakiety: dodać PHP, skonfigurować wszystko. Uruchomić guarddoga, usunąć odkryte błędy.

- nowe pakiety: TV, Radio i inne, się zobaczy

- Instalator: zrobić instalator (BETA 2)

- Instalator II: gui/opis instalacji gentoo ze stage3, archa z FTP (archbootstrap) i ew. innych *bootstrapów (? > 1.0 STABLE)

PLAN wydawniczy

- Beta 1: KDE 3.5

- Beta 2: KDE 3.5, instalator, prawie pełna dokumentacja

- 1.0 STABLE: KDE 3.5, pełna dokumentacja, grafika plusiaczka

- CDN

Jakby ktoś miał ochotę to do tłumaczenia są 2 aplikacje: kmldonkey i qtella (po wydaniu ALFA2 doszły już: kdetv nvtv rivatv dc-qt kmldonkey qtella kssh

Dla zainteresowny tłumaczenia pełne lub prawie pełne zrobiłem dla: kbeam, kssh (prawie pełne  :Razz: ) kdsl

By je wykorzystać korzystamy z gettexta: msgfmt NAZWA.pot -o /usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/NAZWA.mo (w innych dystrybucjach locale mogą być gdzie indziej).

----------

## szolek

Właśnie wspomniał mi się temat o pewnej promocji gentoo w sklepie komputerowym. Właśnie pomyślałem że zajrzę poczytam dokładniej i zastanawia mnie czy by nie było dobrym pomysłem promującym dołączenie właśnie płytki plusiaczka. Tym bardziej że projekt w założeniach ma być polski i ma posiadać instalację na dysk.

----------

## MaRkOS

Ciekawa sprawa z ALfą2 Plusiaczek nie wystartował X na kompach z procesorami 1 GHz (desktop) i 796 MHz (laptop)

Po prostu nie idzie załadować środowiska graficznego. Na obu tych kompach mam gentoo to wrzuciłem mój xorg.conf Postęp jest taki, że pojawia sie ekran czarny z kursorem myszy. I to tyle zabawy. Na kompie z prockiem 2,4 GHz wszytsko wystartowało bez problemu. Bardzo fajnym pomysłem jest ikona do konfiguracji sieci na pulpicie  :Smile: 

I może warto dorzucić linksa. To tak na wszelki wypadek gdyby X jakimś dziwnym trafem się nie ładowały, to zawsze można konsolowym klientem przeglądać sieć. Co prawda noobiasty ze mnie tester  :Very Happy:  ale mam nadzieję, że coś pomogłem.

----------

## Riklaunim

 *MaRkOS wrote:*   

> Ciekawa sprawa z ALfą2 Plusiaczek nie wystartował X na kompach z procesorami 1 GHz (desktop) i 796 MHz (laptop)
> 
> Po prostu nie idzie załadować środowiska graficznego. Na obu tych kompach mam gentoo to wrzuciłem mój xorg.conf Postęp jest taki, że pojawia sie ekran czarny z kursorem myszy. I to tyle zabawy. 

 

dziwne... ALT+N powinno zamknąć Xorg i dać logowanie z trybu tekstowego - zaloguj się jako root i zobacz co siedzi w xorg.conf - czy jest poprawny? druga opcja to wina samego serwera xorg... eix xorg-x11 powinno podać zainstalowaną wersję. jeżeli Alfa 1 działała to alfa2 też powinna - xorg się nie zmienił.

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Właśnie wspomniał mi się temat o pewnej promocji gentoo w sklepie komputerowym. Właśnie pomyślałem że zajrzę poczytam dokładniej i zastanawia mnie czy by nie było dobrym pomysłem promującym dołączenie właśnie płytki plusiaczka. Tym bardziej że projekt w założeniach ma być polski i ma posiadać instalację na dysk.

 

Koncepcja ciekawa  :Smile: 

kilka screenów

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/z859b0pobdcylsn5.html

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/wg8k6t7flzxefgvx.html

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/9y0kdenbx1nczg6x.html

----------------------------------

Plusiaczek BETA 1 z KDE 3.5 właśnie wysyła się na sourceforge i już jutro rano powinien być dostępny do pobrania. Dla głodnych kilka screenów:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/ba355r8lxdp0pdp9.html

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/fa3wfqnn9jxh62kg.html

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/07j6ay01op4s7gee.html

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/a9sj0cf9va8gn5vr.html

----------

## Riklaunim

Plusiaczek BETA 1

MD5: 1570d8cabc5118191ceda4b6137b600f

Download: Lista Mirrorów

Główna zmiana to KDE 3.5, oprócz tego inne usprawnienia i kilka nowych aplikacji.

Dodane: KDE 3.5, kdetv nvtv, rivatv, dc-qt, kmldonkey, qtella, kssh, i8k, synce-kde (+spolszczenie), hpoj, kink, phpmyadmin, phppgadmin, php5, mod_python, cherrypy, kdevelop

Dodane gry MMORPG: tmw, planeshift (proszę potestować  :Smile: )

Poprawka: moduły ATI i nVidii nie były przebudowane po aktualizacji kernela :/

Zmiany/Nowości: serwer www + php + bazy danych już jest, poprawki ATI/nVidia, aktualizacja do gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r4 + standardowe aktualizacje z drzewa, przy uruchamianiu Plusiaczek pyta się czy uruchomić KDE czy pozostać w trybie tekstowym, lepsza konfiguracja sprzętu przy starcie za pomocą autoconfig, Firewall Guarddog już działa  :Smile: 

Znane problemy: Apache coś nie chce działać z płyty - uruchamia się bez żadnych errorów lecz localhost "nie działa", bazy działają jak trzeba. Niech ktoś to sprawdzi  :Smile: 

Extra Hasła/Loginy

Portfel KDE dla Plusiaczka: plusiaczek/plusiaczek

Postgres: plusiaczek/plusiaczek (uruchamiany przez plusiaczka - w KDE menu)

MySQL: root/[brak hasła]

Przypominam o wysyłaniu plików /home/plusiaczek/lshwd.txt i /home/plusiaczek/lshw.xml wraz z informacją czy wszystko generalnie działa + nazwa sprzętu jeżeli ma on jakąś konkretną nazwę (np. laptop).

Zachęcam również do nadsyłania artykułów do dokumentacji (konfiguracja połączenia via neostrada oraz inne...)

Lista aplikacji zawartych w plusiaczku jeszcze nie jest zamknięta. Jeżeli jakaś aplikacja zawarta w Plusiaczku jest nieprzydatna lub chcecie jakąś poręczną w nim zobaczyć to proszę o komentarze (z tym że nie może to być inne środowisko graficzne / coś większego z GTK)

----------

## szolek

 *Quote:*   

> Jeżeli jakaś aplikacja zawarta w Plusiaczku jest nieprzydatna lub chcecie jakąś poręczną w nim zobaczyć to proszę o komentarze 

 

No to jeśli znalazł się scribus to może lyx'a dokoptować (mały ale bardzo dobry edytor dużych tekstów, np. praca magisterska).

----------

## totencham

 *szolek wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Jeżeli jakaś aplikacja zawarta w Plusiaczku jest nieprzydatna lub chcecie jakąś poręczną w nim zobaczyć to proszę o komentarze  
> 
> No to jeśli znalazł się scribus to może lyx'a dokoptować (mały ale bardzo dobry edytor dużych tekstów, np. praca magisterska).

 

Może się mylę, ale lyx potrzebuję tetexa, który już swoje waży (110 MB).

----------

## Riklaunim

Download Plusiaczek RC1: Lista mirrorów (MD5: c06f3d9f1a1d68b24c431cba155c087e)

Zmiany i poprawki:

- partycje nie są automatycznie montowane

- karty nVidia / ATI powinny już działać

- Dodano XFCE4, Mozilla Firefox, PyGTK, Glage i inne dodatkowe biblioteki Pythona

- Wine 0.9.4 i reszta aktualizacji z drzewa

- "instalator" plusiaczka na dysk / instalator Archlinuxa (archbootstrap) z FTP - zwykłe opisy jak to zrobić  :Smile: 

Proszę o przetestowanie ISO/instalacji. Nowe strony dokumentacji mile widziane.

----------

## Gabrys

Kilka idei rodem z Knoppixa albo pokrewnych.

1. Hasło roota: wygenerowane w sposób losowy (raz lub co odpalenie) i zapisane do pliku /etc/shadow i zapomnienie hasła, ale działa sudo bash/xterm + ewentualnie link na pulpicie do Zmień hasło roota.

2. Proponuję dołączyć otwarte sterowniki r8180 (karty Wi-Fi oparte na RTL8180 -- chyba najpopularniejszy chipset), niby można przez ndiswrappera, ale po co, niepotrzebny wysiłek. U mnie na DWL-510 (mimo, że na karcie nie ma słowa o RTL8180) działają. Jedyny ból to, że trzeba ręcznie ściągać z CVS, ale się opłaca -- skończyły się moje problemy z ndiswrapperem, a były one niemałe:

 * sieć czasami przestawała działać (rmmod ndiswrapper, modprobe ndiswrapper, iwconfig, dhcpclient i działało z powrotem).

 * czasami dostawałem zablokowanie możliwości pracy, ogólnie system chodził _dziwnie_ np. rmmod ndiswrapper nigdy się nie kończyło + jakieś informacje wywalane na VT1, po zamknięciu systemu, komp się fizycznie nie wyłączał/restartował. Słowem: _dziwne_.

 * jakieś problemy (choć nie jestem do końca pewnien) z lm_sensors.

Jedyna różnica, o której trzeba pamiętać przy r8180 w stosunku do ndiswrapper, to iwlist, iwconfig itd działa tylko PO wykonaniu ifconfig wlan0 up (karta jakby się uaktywnia, w ndiswrapperze już załadowanie modułu to robiło).

To chyba wszystko i ja byłbym za LyXem, choć się nie upieram  :Wink: .

No i myślę, że lm_sensors + gkrellm/KSim, było by też OK?

----------

## Riklaunim

lm_sensors nie ma + wsparcia w kernelu też nie... co do haseł to w wersji final chcę dodać ładny komunikat zalecajšcy zmianę haseł w przypadku pracy w sieci  :Smile: 

Co do pakietów - co jest w portage i nie jest zbyt duże a jest ciekawe to dodane może być (ISO generalnie max 600 MB)

----------

## Gabrys

r8180 w wersji na aktualne niestety nie ma w portage i to też uważam za spory błąd, bo jak już przekonywałem jest to dużo stabilniejsze niż ndiswrapper. Tak mi przyszło do głowy, że dystrybucja musiałaby jakoś sama wykrywać parametry dysku twardego (mam na myśli ATA/DMA i inne śmieszne skróty), gdyż domyślne Gentoo niestety tego nie robi a taki system sprawia wrażenie bardzo ociężałego (gdy dysk chodzi na minimalnej przepustowości -- oczywiście gdy system jest na dysku, niemniej myślę, że warto się przyjrzeć jak sobie z tym radzą inne LiveCD). Inną kwestią są coraz popularniejsze dyski SATA i ich obsługa choćby /dev/sda zamiast /dev/hda i jak już szaleć to od razu jeszcze Pendrive'y.

----------

## Riklaunim

jeżeli czegoś w drzewku nie ma a powinno to na bugzilli możesz to zgłosić - by dodali ebuilda dla r8180.  (miłe byłoby też php 5.1.*, pyQT4, php-qt, php-gtk2 itd.  :Smile: )

Do do /dev/sda i ińszych to w plusiaczku to działa. Testowałem na dwóch laptopach, które miały dyski na SATA i działało. Pendrive, ipody, aparaty, skanery czy drukarki są obsługiwane tym co w linuxie do tego jest  :Smile:  (coldplug, hal, dbus, libgphoto2, cups, hpoj hplip, iposlave, sane itd.)

----------

## evilav

Witam. Pobrałem plusiaczka RC1 ładnie wykrywa sprzęt, odpalam w środowisku graficznym i jak próbuje sie zalogować na "plusiaczek/root" to za każdym razem zawiesza sie całkowicie komp przy drugiej ikonce. A XFCe nie startuje w ogóle. Chciałbym zainstalować go w trybie tekstowym ale nie wiem jaka jest komenda do tego. Prosze o pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## stach

 *evilav wrote:*   

> Witam. Pobrałem plusiaczka RC1 ładnie wykrywa sprzęt, odpalam w środowisku graficznym i jak próbuje sie zalogować na "plusiaczek/root" to za każdym razem zawiesza sie całkowicie komp przy drugiej ikonce. A XFCe nie startuje w ogóle. Chciałbym zainstalować go w trybie tekstowym ale nie wiem jaka jest komenda do tego. Prosze o pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

 

Zwiechy niepodziewane i cakowite zdarzaja sie w roznych sytuacjach, począwszy od próby odpolania dokumentacji, po próbe uruchomienia połaczenia z siecia... po sytuacje zupelnie bez powodu. Co dziwniejsze Przy kolejnych odpaleniach systemu z cd albo wszytko chodzi ok, albo z zasadzki nastepuje zwiecha. Dziala to zupelnie losowo. Przy próbie instalacji pojawiaja sie komunikaty o tym, ze z jakis tam powodów nie mozna skopiowac plikow na partycje. Nie wiem, moze tu jakis blad robie. Bo przez fdisk /dev/hda zakładam partycje (wedlug handbooka) potem zakladam na nich systemy plikow. I dalej jak z dokumentacji: montuje glowna partycje i probuje kopiowac, a i przy probie posadzenia groba pojawia sie komunikat, ze grub.confa jako tylko do odczytu moze zrobic i wyawal blad. To tyle, ale rozumiem, ze to wciaz wersja robocza.

----------

## Riklaunim

Wersja stabilna to jeszcze nie jest. Jeżeli KDE/XFCE nie działają/wieszają się to spróbujcie z trybu tekstowego dojść do logów, może coś pomogą. Ja testowałem plusiaczka na kilku laptopach i problemów z wieszaniem się nie było... mamuśka katuje z CD frozen-bubble i do 100lv doszła bez problemów  :Smile: 

odnośnie instalacji... auć - kopiuje z uprawnieniami "tylko do odczytu" (bo CD jest "tylko do odczytu") trzeba będzie to poprawić :/

----------

## stach

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> odnośnie instalacji... auć - kopiuje z uprawnieniami "tylko do odczytu" (bo CD jest "tylko do odczytu") trzeba będzie to poprawić :/

 

Dziękuję za odpowiedź

czekam więc na wersje z poprawką  :Smile: . Uważam, że plusiaczek, to świetna inicjatywa, która pozwoli w miarę bezboleśnie wchodzić nowym uzytkownikom w "świat" gentoo. I to własnie dzieki możliwości instalcji aktualnego oprogramowania bez konieczności kompilacji wszytskiego na samym początku zabawy z systemem.

pozdrawiam serdecznie

stach

----------

## Riklaunim

 *evilav wrote:*   

> Witam. Pobrałem plusiaczka RC1 ładnie wykrywa sprzęt, odpalam w środowisku graficznym i jak próbuje sie zalogować na "plusiaczek/root" to za każdym razem zawiesza sie całkowicie komp przy drugiej ikonce. 

 

to zobacz czy ci lo wystartowało (ifconfig) bo bez tego to ani KDE ani XFCE nie ruszy. Po wydaniu RC1 miałem trochę z tym problemów ale po wczorajszej aktualce baselayoutu wszystko działa. 

Oprócz tego "poprawiam" instalację Plusiaczka - /lib i /boot będą "oryginalne", spakowane i siędzące w /root (przy instalacji rozpakowane gdzie trzeba).

Dziś przetestuje wszystko i jak będzie grało to RC2 pojawi się w weekend jakoś.

----------

## stach

 *Quote:*   

> ..."poprawiam" instalację Plusiaczka - /lib i /boot będą "oryginalne", spakowane i siędzące w /root (przy instalacji rozpakowane gdzie trzeba). 
> 
> Dziś przetestuje wszystko i jak będzie grało to RC2 pojawi się w weekend jakoś.

 

Z niecierpliwoscia czekamy na informacje o wprowadzeniu poprawek i udostępnieniu poprawionej wersji. Trzymam kciuki i pozdrawiam

stach

----------

## Riklaunim

Plusiaczek RC 2

- download: Link (md5sum: 57c6eadff6255c9f4cf8de3225824060)

Zmiany to m.in. trochę poprawek związanych z działaniem Xów, naprawienie instalatora i trochę aktualizacji z drzewa portage.

notka do instalacji Plusiaczka, szablon /etc/fstab:

```

/dev/hdaX               /              TYP            noatime         0 1

/dev/hdaY               none            swap            sw              0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Gdzie hdaX to numer partycji na system, hdaY - partycji swap, a TYP - typ partycji systemowej (ext3 lub reiserfs).

Oprócz tego w /etc jest 0oldinit.d.tar.gz - z tego archiwum bierzemy: bootmisc, checkfs, checkroot, reboot.sh i shutdown.sh i wrzucamy do /etc/init.d zastępując istniejące. Reszta jest w dokumentacji  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

Nahalnie przypominam o dyskach SATA(n) /dev/sdX  :Wink: . Jeśli są dobrze wykrywane i montowane, to proszę zignorować ten post  :Smile: .

----------

## Riklaunim

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Nahalnie przypominam o dyskach SATA(n) /dev/sdX . Jeśli są dobrze wykrywane i montowane, to proszę zignorować ten post .

 

Powinny być  :Smile:  Kolejne wydanie będzie miało kernela 2.6.15 więc będą obsługiwane wszystkie nowości  :Smile: 

----------

## stach

Klikam już z Plusiaczka rc2. Sprawuje się bez zarzutu. Nie ma już zwiech niespodziewanych. Rano będe go instalował. Dam znać jak poszło  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Robert W.

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*   Nahalnie przypominam o dyskach SATA(n) /dev/sdX . Jeśli są dobrze wykrywane i montowane, to proszę zignorować ten post . 
> 
> Powinny być  Kolejne wydanie będzie miało kernela 2.6.15 więc będą obsługiwane wszystkie nowości 

 

A ja mam pytanie odnośnie ustawienia praw do zapisu na partycji root. Jak ustawia się to w livcd opartym na unionfs? Użyłem już 3 HOWTO, teraz używam skryptów slacka i nie mogę nawet uruchomić KDE, z powodu praku praw do zapisu do /tmp.

----------

## Riklaunim

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A ja mam pytanie odnośnie ustawienia praw do zapisu na partycji root. Jak ustawia się to w livcd opartym na unionfs? Użyłem już 3 HOWTO, teraz używam skryptów slacka i nie mogę nawet uruchomić KDE, z powodu praku praw do zapisu do /tmp.

 

W dodatkowym skrypcie starowanym wraz z systemem jest taki kodzik:

```

chmod 777 /tmp

mkdir /tmp/.ICE-unix

chmod -R 1777 /tmp/.ICE-unix

mkdir /tmp/.X11-unix

chmod -R 1777 /tmp/.X11-unix
```

skrypty slaxa pomijają /tmp przy tworzeniu ISO więc trzeba zrobić co trzeba przy starcie systemu.

----------

## Robert W.

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

>  *Robert W. wrote:*   
> 
> A ja mam pytanie odnośnie ustawienia praw do zapisu na partycji root. Jak ustawia się to w livcd opartym na unionfs? Użyłem już 3 HOWTO, teraz używam skryptów slacka i nie mogę nawet uruchomić KDE, z powodu praku praw do zapisu do /tmp. 
> 
> W dodatkowym skrypcie starowanym wraz z systemem jest taki kodzik:
> ...

 

Dzięki, KDE już syartuje. Mam jeszcze oprócz tego komunikat który pojawia się podczas mountowania systemu plików. Mówi on że system plików nie może być zamontowany w trybie read/write i przerywa się proces bootowania. Jest możłiwość podania wtedy hasła roota i spróbowanie naprawy tego lub wciśnięcie kombinacji klawiszy Ctrl-D, aby to zignorować. Spotkałeś się z czymś takim, albo może wiesz jak to rozwiązać?

----------

## Riklaunim

Trzeba przyciąć skrypty z /etc/init.d - te z plusiaczka (działają ale idealne nie są): 

bootmisc

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

depend() {

        use clock hostname

        need localmount

        before logger

}

start() {

        [[ ${BOOT} != "yes" ]] && return 0

        #

        # Put a nologin file in /etc to prevent people from logging in before

        # system startup is complete.

        #

        if [[ ${DELAYLOGIN} == "yes" ]] ; then

                echo "System bootup in progress - please wait" > /etc/nologin

                cp /etc/nologin /etc/nologin.boot &> /dev/null

        fi

        if [[ -e /etc/sysctl.conf ]] ; then

                ebegin "Configuring kernel parameters"

                /sbin/sysctl -q -p /etc/sysctl.conf

                eend 0

        fi

        if [[ -z ${CDBOOT} ]] && ! touch /var/run/.keep 2> /dev/null ; then

                ewarn "Skipping /var and /tmp initialization (ro root?)"

                return 0

        fi

        if [[ -x /sbin/env-update.sh ]] ; then

                ebegin "Updating environment"

                /sbin/env-update.sh -u > /dev/null

                eend 0

        fi

        #

        # Take care of random stuff [ /var/lock | /var/run | pam ]

        #

        # Reset pam_console permissions if we are actually using it

        if [[ -x /sbin/pam_console_apply && ! -c /dev/.devfsd && \

              -n $(grep -v -e '^[[:space:]]*#' /etc/pam.d/* | grep 'pam_console') ]] ; then

                /sbin/pam_console_apply -r

        fi

        # Create the .keep to stop portage from removing /var/lock

        > /var/lock/.keep

        eend 0

        #

        # Clean up /tmp directory

        #

        #

        # Create an 'after-boot' dmesg log

        #

        touch /var/log/dmesg

        chmod 640 /var/log/dmesg

        dmesg > /var/log/dmesg

        #

        # Check for /etc/resolv.conf, and create if missing

        #

        [[ -f /etc/resolv.conf ]] || touch /etc/resolv.conf &> /dev/null

}

# vim:ts=4

```

checkfs

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

depend() {

        need checkroot modules

}

start() {

        local retval=0

        # Start RAID/LVM/EVMS/DM volumes for /usr, /var, etc.

        # NOTE: this should be done *before* mounting anything

        [[ -z ${CDBOOT} ]] && start_volumes

        # Setup dm-crypt mappings if any

        start_addon dm-crypt

}

# vim:ts=4

```

checkroot

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

depend() {

        before *

}

start() {

        local retval=0

}

# vim:ts=4

```

halt.sh

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# Reset pam_console permissions if we are actually using it

if [[ -x /sbin/pam_console_apply && ! -c /dev/.devfsd && \

      -n $(grep -v -e '^[[:space:]]*#' /etc/pam.d/* | grep 'pam_console') ]]; then

        /sbin/pam_console_apply -r

fi

stop_addon devfs

stop_addon udev

# Try to unmount all tmpfs filesystems not in use, else a deadlock may

# occure, bug #13599.

umount -at tmpfs &>/dev/null

if [[ -n $(swapon -s 2>/dev/null) ]]; then

        ebegin "Wyłączam SWAP"

        swapoff -a

        eend $?

fi

# Try to unmount all filesystems (no /proc,tmpfs,devfs,etc).

# This is needed to make sure we dont have a mounted filesystem

# on a LVM volume when shutting LVM down ...

eend 0

# Try to remove any dm-crypt mappings

stop_addon dm-crypt

# Stop LVM, etc

stop_volumes

# This is a function because its used twice below

ups_kill_power() {

        local UPS_CTL UPS_POWERDOWN

        if [[ -f /etc/killpower ]] ; then

                UPS_CTL=/sbin/upsdrvctl

                UPS_POWERDOWN="${UPS_CTL} shutdown"

        elif [[ -f /etc/apcupsd/powerfail ]] ; then

                UPS_CTL=/etc/apcupsd/apccontrol

                UPS_POWERDOWN="${UPS_CTL} killpower"

        else

                return 0

        fi

        if [[ -x ${UPS_CTL} ]] ; then

                ewarn "Signalling ups driver(s) to kill the load!"

                ${UPS_POWERDOWN}

                ewarn "Halt system and wait for the UPS to kill our power"

                /sbin/halt -id

                while [ 1 ]; do sleep 60; done

        fi

}

mount_readonly() {

        local x=

        local retval=0

        local cmd=$1

        # Get better results with a sync and sleep

        sync; sync

        sleep 1

        for x in $(awk '$1 != "none" { print $2 }' /proc/mounts | sort -ur) ; do

                x=${x//\\040/ }

                if [[ ${cmd} == "u" ]]; then

                        umount -n -r "${x}"

                else

                        mount -n -o remount,ro "${x}" &>/dev/null

                fi

                retval=$((${retval} + $?))

        done

        [[ ${retval} -ne 0 ]] && killall5 -9 &>/dev/null

        return ${retval}

}

ups_kill_power

```

reboot.sh

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

/sbin/reboot -idpk

# hmm, if the above failed, that's kind of odd ...

# so let's force a reboot

/sbin/reboot -f

```

shutdown.sh

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

/sbin/halt -ihdp

# hmm, if the above failed, that's kind of odd ...

# so let's force a halt

/sbin/halt -f

```

----------

## Robert W.

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> Trzeba przyciąć skrypty z /etc/init.d - te z plusiaczka (działają ale idealne nie są)

 

Dzieki, bardzo mi się to przyda.

----------

## Riklaunim

wkrótce na ekonto.net, gdzie mam stronę wejdzie PHP5 i będę mógł zrobić update mojej strony do RkCMF2 co przy okazji wniesie sporo aktualizacji w danych... będzie tam "pełny" artykuł tyczący się tworzenie gentoo liveCD za pomocą skryptów Slaxa  :Smile: 

----------

## edi15ta

czy plusiaczek obsluguje isdn z tpsy?

----------

## Riklaunim

W dotychczasowych plusiaczkach obsługi ISDN w kernelu nie ma. Napisz co dokładnie jest potrzebne to się doda do finala  :Smile: 

----------

## edi15ta

pytalem, bo jechalem do domu a tam mam polaczenie isdn. 

teraz jestem w domu i widze jak to wyglada. wiec chyba jest to zwykle polaczenie ppp + chyba jeszcze jakies stery do modemu by sie przydaly  :Razz: 

----------

## Gabrys

Powstał projekt, który instaluje Gentoo z binarek. Nazywa się Kororaa (http://www.kororaa.org/). Może chciałbyś ukraść jakieś narzędzia do automagicznej detekcji sprzętu i różne inne narzędzia? Myślę, że autorzy się nie obrażą  :Razz: .

----------

## Riklaunim

zobaczymy, ale z konfiguracją na starcie problemów generalnie nie ma  :Smile:  ew. może jakieś gui do "późniejszych" zmian ustawień.

----------

## Insenic

Nie wiem jak u was, ale u mnie na 2 rónych konfiguracjach sprzętowych w losowym momencie działania systemu (X) zawiesze się plusiaczek, tak, że tylko można kursorem ruszać i nic więcej. Wątek o tym był już gdzieś na forum, ale jako, że na zainstalowanym gentoo, na tym samym sprzęcie takich błędów nie mam to się tym zbytnio nie interesowałem. 

Może przydało by się to sprawdzić?

----------

## Riklaunim

w ostatniej wersji zostało to poprawione, przynajmniej w widocznych ilościach. Ma to coś wspólnego z tym że "system plików" na CD jest trochę inny niż ext3 i przyjaciele.

----------

## Gabrys

Serio? Mógłbyś podać jakieś linki, które by na to wskazywały? Jeśli to prawda, to rozwiązałeś problem, nad którym głowią się miliony użytkowników na całym świecie. (No, może trochę przegiąłem, że miliony  :Wink: ).

----------

## Riklaunim

w przedostatniej wersji auconfig miał "wyłączone" wykonywanie hdparm'a na CD, co spowodowało masę takich zawieszeń, w ostatniej wersji przywróciłem hdparma co przyniosło pozytywny skutek  :Smile:  może nie 100% lecz nie ma już masowych padów.

----------

## Riklaunim

Plusiaczek Linux 2006.0 "Pierwszy Plusiak"

MD5: 5a3a67b1e6864a99652e297da69a3eb9

Download: Lista Mirrorów

Kolejne ISO ląduje na sourceforge. Problemy zostały rozwiązane, przynajmniej na to wygląda  :Smile:  Tak więc wydałem pierwszą wersję stabilną. Obecnie czekam na udostępnienie PHP5 na serwerze mojej strony i gdy to się stanie - nastąpi aktualizacji Biblioteki i znajdzie się tam dział Plusiaczka.

W PLUSIACZKU

Środowisko graficzne: Domyślne KDE 3.5.1 (rozbite pakiety, optymalizowane:)), oraz XFCE4, WMI

Multimedia: Odtwarzacz KMPlayer, K3B (wypalanie CD/DVD), Kradio, KDEtv, Avidemux (edycja video) i inne

Grafika: Krita (odpowiednik Gimpa, edycja grafiki), KolourPaint, Gwenview (przeglądarka), Inkscape (grafika wektorowa)

Biuro: KOffice (prawie cały, arkusz, prezentacje, edytor tekstu), Scribus - skład tekstu

Gry: Frozen Bubble, Supertux (+Wine, Dosbox)

Programowanie: PHP + MySQL + Postgres + Firebird / GCC 3.4.5 - C/C++ / Python, pyQT, PyKDE i inne  :Smile: 

Rozmiar ISO: 578MB. wystarczy nagrać na płytę CD a następnie włożyć ją do CD-ROOMa i ponownie uruchomić komputer. Plusiaczek powinien wystartować wraz ze startem komputera. Jeżeli ładuje się MS Windows (lub inny system zainstalowany na komputerze) to trzeba edytować ustawienia BIOSu - przy uruchamianiu powinno być gdzieś napisane coś ala: "Press COŚTAM to enter BIOS" - wciśkamy to i szukamy opcji dotyczącej bootowania i dodajemy CD-ROOM przed dyskiem (HDD).

Plusiaczek przeznaczony jest dla komputerów z procesorem Penium II i nowszych (kompilowany pod i686). Dla bezproblemowej sesji z CD zalecana minimalna ilość RAM: 128 MB (KDE), 64 MB (XFCE, WMI). Licencja: GPL - można stosować w domy, pracy, szkole. Nie ma licencji, opłat i Service Packów. Plusiaczek powstał z Gentoo za pomocą skryptów LiveCD Slaxa. "Test Dźwięku" zapuszcza KMPlayera z Moherowymi Beretami (Big Cyc)

Plan wydawniczy: Kolejne większe wydanie będzie zaraz po wydaniu nowej wersji KOffice i/lub uaktualnień KDE. W międzyczasie możliwe drobniejsze modyfikacje.

----------

## wodzik

pobral bym z checia ale nie wiem czy plusiaczek ma modul rt2400, bo na nim chodzi moja sieciowka

----------

## Riklaunim

nie ma ale problemu z instalacją raczej być nie powinno

----------

## stach

A x ma już w wersji  7.0 ? i czy instalacja działa juz bezproblemowo ?

----------

## diaspora

od siebie moge powiedziec tyle, ze distro nie wykrywa mojego tabletu wacoma pod usb; bylo tak przynajmniej z rc2.

----------

## Riklaunim

 *stach wrote:*   

> A x ma już w wersji  7.0 ? i czy instalacja działa juz bezproblemowo ?

 

xorg "stary" monolityczny, instalować instaluje się  :Smile: 

 *diaspora wrote:*   

> od siebie moge powiedziec tyle, ze distro nie wykrywa mojego tabletu wacoma pod usb; bylo tak przynajmniej z rc2.

 

Teraz powinny być (wacom.ko obecne)

----------

## mbar

Czy jest obsługa Reiser 4?

----------

## Riklaunim

nie ma  :Smile:  są gentoo-sources czyli zwykły kernel plus jakieś tam pomniejsze łatki  :Smile:  Obsługiwane formaty to ext2/3 reiserfs/vfat/ntfs(ro) itd.

----------

## karol

Riklaunim gratulacje odnosnie plusiaczka... keep up the good work  :Smile: 

----------

## ziemia

Pobrałem i co pierwsze mi się rzuciło do poprawy:

1) Mam GF 2 Ti i nie załadował mi modułu nvidia trzeba było troszkę pogrzebać żeby X ruszyły  :Sad: 

2) Mógłbyś ~/.bash_history dla root wykasować  :Smile:  (ciekawe jest jakie Ty ostatnio wydawałeś komendy, ale nie musze o tym wiedzieć)

----------

## canis_lupus

Mam laptopa Compaq presario 1700.

Moje uwagi:

Nie startują Xy. K graficzna to ati cośtam mobile.

Nie wykrywa karty sieciowej (conexant HSF)

Brakuje mi lspci

----------

## Riklaunim

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Mam laptopa Compaq presario 1700.
> 
> Moje uwagi:
> 
> Nie startują Xy. K graficzna to ati cośtam mobile.
> ...

 

lspci, lsusb, lshw są obecne  :Smile:  problemy z nvidia/ati właśnie są "rozwiązywane"  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

hej Riklaunim,

mam takie pytanko:

wyczytalem ze w Fluffy'im  :Smile:  masz KMplayer'a. Na jakim on silniku dziala? xine czy mplayer? Fajnie by bylo jakby we Fluffy'im byl mplayer z duza iloscia flag co by czytal jak najwiecej formatow (theora, matroksa itp) i od razu z takim konfigiem co by bez ustawien mozna bylo polskie napisy podczepic.

Moja ulubienica juz smiga po linuxie okrutnie (jest uzalezniona od frozen-bubble)  :Smile:  i teraz bym jej chcial takiego live cd podrzucic co by mogla jeszcze sobie spokojnie filmy ogladac (a zdarza sie czasami jakis mkv).

daloby sie zrobic?

ta kobieta jest juz blisko jasnej strony mocy.....   :Twisted Evil: 

na pytanie: kochanie jak sie uruchamia linuxa? odpowiada dumnie: startx !   :Cool: 

----------

## Riklaunim

mplayer tam jest, ma większość kodeków, są też win32codecs  :Smile: 

----------

## pszemas

Dobra sciagnalem "stabilna" wersje plusiaczka plusiaczek_2006.0.iso i na obu kompach objawy sa takie:

- niemoc przy uruchamianiu X'ow na obu kompach

- na jednym kompie system w ogole nie wstaje wiesza sie podczas autoconfigu 

- na drugim kompie wypluwa brak zaladowanych modulow snd-* ale to chyba najmnieszy problem

- oba komputery raczej podobne - Amd athlon i sempron + ati radeon

----------

## Riklaunim

 *pszemas wrote:*   

> Dobra sciagnalem "stabilna" wersje plusiaczka plusiaczek_2006.0.iso i na obu kompach objawy sa takie:
> 
> - niemoc przy uruchamianiu X'ow na obu kompach
> 
> - na jednym kompie system w ogole nie wstaje wiesza sie podczas autoconfigu 
> ...

 

Jest problem ze sterownikami ati i nVidii z obecnym w plusiaczku kernelem. Z końcem tygodnia/weekend powinna pojawić się poprawiona wersja  :Smile: 

----------

## TAXIarz

Sciagnalem Plusiaczek_rc2.

Jakos Ati radeon 9200 wstaje, choc na poczatku przy ladowaniu

Xow - taki zamazany ekran, ale potem normalnie jak juz cale Kde sie 

zaladuje. 

Problem przy reboocie, odlacza Alse, ale cos sie wiesza 

na tym. U mnie dziewiek zintegrowany z plytą - AC97.

No i pozostaje twardy reset, bo inaczej cos sie nie da.

----------

## Riklaunim

ściągnąłeś bardzo starą wersję, która posiada te błędy, które opisujesz (i moduł fglrx ATI działa)  :Smile:  Ściągnij 2006.01 (zaraz na sourceforge)

Plusiaczek 2006.01

MD5: e547369e8a5488001cd602a19a536f6d (Plik: plusiaczek_2006.01)

Download: Link

Wprowadzone poprawki:

- KDE już się nie wiesza (nowa konfiguracja, brak conky) (z dysku po starcie KDE + konsole free -m daje 44 MB zajętego RAMu)

- Xorg.X11 zaktualizowany do wersji modularnej - działają dla ATI i nVidia. Zazwyczaj proponowana będzie VESA

- Aktualizacja kernela do 2.6.15-r5, aktualizacja innych pakietów (w tym wine do 0.9. :Cool: 

- Dodano zguby: reiserfsprogs i pcmcia-cs

- Wyłączony coldplug z rozruchu (udev się tym zajmuje, spore przyśpieszenie startu  :Smile: )

Notka plik nie ma końcówki .iso ale jest to plik ISO  :Wink: 

Notka2: Xorg.conf zazwyczaj będzie bazował na VESA, bardziej dokładny xorg.conf można stworzyć wydając polecenie hwd -xa - lecz może nie działać (bo jest modularny Xorg)

----------

## TAXIarz

Nowego Plusiaczka sprawdze m.in. na moim przyszlym

laptopie Acer 2413. 

Szkoda, ze distro okropnie sie rozloslo do 493 mb. 

Ale skoro koniecznie musi byc KDE.

Test dzwieku, w postaci Moherowych beretow

-ciekawe rozwiazanie.

----------

## Riklaunim

 *TAXIarz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Szkoda, ze distro okropnie sie rozloslo do 493 mb. 
> 
> Ale skoro koniecznie musi byc KDE.
> ...

 

Obecnie jest to coś koło 630MB, prze aktualką do modularnego xorga było 50 mb mniej... KDE to tylko część z rozbitych pakietów i zajmuje w sumie najmniej. Największe pakiety to Xorg, bazy danych i parę innych aplikacji  :Smile: 

----------

## tswiercz

Czy wersja .01 (ta 500 MB) nie jest walnięta? Bo już 2 razy ściągałem i 2 razy było złe (te same) MD5. A jak się skopiuje z ISO pliki var.mo i usr.mo to wogóle wywala błąd.

----------

## Riklaunim

Nowe iso dostępne pod adresem: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/plusiaczek/plusiaczek_2006.01b.iso?download

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> Nowe iso dostępne pod adresem: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/plusiaczek/plusiaczek_2006.01b.iso?download

 Juz dostepne? Po kliknieciu na mirror, ciagle dostaje

```
You are requesting file: /plusiaczek/plusiaczek_2006.01b.iso

There was a problem downloading the file from surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net. Please try a different mirror.
```

 i tak przy wszystkich mirrorach...  :Sad: 

----------

## Riklaunim

dostępne - znaczy że dodane i mirrory się synchronizują  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> dostępne - znaczy że dodane i mirrory się synchronizują 

 OK... Sorki, za zamieszanie  :Embarassed:  - rzeczywiscie, juz dziala...  :Smile: 

----------

## Piecia

A taki plik iso to dobry pomysł? U mnie ściąganie tego pliczku to cała noc(w nocy mam większy transfer), ale jakby ściągać tylko uaktualnienia i samemu robić iso to było by lepiej.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Piecia, Plusiaczek ma byc chyba linuksem dla poczatkujacych - zrobienie obrazu samodzielnie moze byc nieco zbyt trudne...   :Razz: Last edited by Kurt Steiner on Sat Mar 04, 2006 9:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kurt Steiner

No to maly raporcik z uruchomienia.  :Wink: 

Jestem zasypywany ogromna iloscia komunikatow:

```
DROPPED IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff: (...)
```

 Wywala je na kazdej konsoli, na jaka tylko sie przelacze. Cos z firewallem? No i X'y nie startuja - nie wiem czy to nie ma zwiazku z tymi komunikatami. Ciezko cokolwiek zrobic z tym natlokiem "dropped inow" - po prostu nic nie widac...

----------

## Riklaunim

firewall uruchamiany jest przez /etc/init.d/xorg - przy wyborze startu środowiska graficznego. Wybierz opcję trybu tekstowego i zobacz jak wygląda xorg.conf (ew. spróbuj drugiej wersji przez hwd -xa)

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> firewall uruchamiany jest przez /etc/init.d/xorg - przy wyborze startu środowiska graficznego.

  Eeee... to nie bardzo już rozumiem - przy uruchomieniu tekstowym też mialem te komunikaty. 

Btw. nie lepiej darować sobie iptables? Przecież byleby porty były pozamykane to będzie ok, a nie będzie takich jazd.  :Smile: 

To było dziś rano na kompie w pracy. Teraz wróciłem do akademika i mam jeszcze lepsze jazdy!  :Very Happy: 

No wiec tak:

- problemów z firewallem nie ma, ale:

- Plusiaczek uruchamia się z pół godziny! Usługi uruchamiają się niemiłosiernie długo.

- Podczas startu systemu następuje odłączenie zasilania od USB - mysz optyczna gaśnie.

- X startują, ale dostaję czarny ekran, podczas przełączania na konsolę, czasem migną mi jakieś szczątki środowiska graficznego.

- system działa wolno (cholera... nawet nie spojrzałem na zużycie procesora - gapa ze mnie   :Confused:  )

- Zamykanie systemu trwa z 10 min.

Mogę Ci wysłać logi na maila, tylko daj znać, czy chcesz.  :Smile: 

Chyba bardzo utalentowana psuja ze mnie.... Hihihi...  :Razz: 

----------

## Riklaunim

coś się właśnie ostatnia porobiło. Wcześniej wszystko ładnie chodziło a teraz z lekka wszystko lubi wariować. Problem na dłużej chyba   :Confused: 

----------

## kwach

Witam.

Ja odpaliłem plusiaczka 2006.01b i muszę przyznać, że wszystko ładnie działa. X, glx, necik oraz dźwięk. Jedyne co, to musiałem w xorg.conf zmienić myszkę (zaproponowało serial, a ja mam PS/2) no i ustawienia monitora. Bardzo mi się ten projekt podoba, i mam zamiar zainstalować go (ale dopiero w wakacje). Co do szybkości działania: bardzo dobra jak na livecd.

(Testowane na P3 800, 512 MB RAM, ATI RADEON 9100 oraz SB Audigy.)

Pozdrawiam, Kuba

----------

## akroplas

Sprzet: P2 400Mhz 128 RAM i810  :Wink: 

Problem, ktorego nie zauwazylem u nikogo innego to brak wsparcia dla klawiatury pod USB(przynajmniej mojej - Logitech UltraX). Myszke pod USB wykrywa ładnie. 

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Podczas startu systemu następuje odłączenie zasilania od USB - mysz optyczna gaśnie. 

 

Moze to jest z tym zwiazne, ale jak pisalem myszka zostala wykryta

Xy nie wstaly bez konfiguracji przez xorgconfig  :Wink:  A jak juz KDE sie zaladowalo do konca to sie powiesilo  :Smile: 

Moze tyle pociesze, ze LiveCD Gentoo x86 2006.0 uruchamiało się sporo dłużej i Xy nie wystartowały wcale  :Smile: ... Ale klawiatura poszła  :Sad: 

----------

## Riklaunim

Trochę plusiastych wieści  :Smile: 

Dostałem zgodę autora tapety co jest w Plusiaczku na wykorzystanie do celów wszelakich tego tuxa co jest na tapecie, tak więc pewnie w najbliższym czasie uruchomię sklepik z gadżetami z plusiatymi i innymi motywami  :Smile:  Jak ktoś ma jakieś propozycje (teksty, inne grafiki do wykorzystania itd.) to niech podzieli się swymi koncepcjami :]

Co do plusiaczka to za parę tygodni (więcej niż mniej) wyjdzie zaktualizowana wersja z paroma poprawkami i kilkoma dodatkowymi pakietami.

----------

## Riklaunim

pojawił się problem z live scripts slaxa. Jak używam "starej" wersji 5.1.* to otrzymane iso staje na "creating fstab" lub coś zbliżonego. Jak używam najnowszej wersji to ISO nie może znaleźć plików *mo i kernel panikuje :/ wie ktoś coś na ten temat?  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> pojawił się problem z live scripts slaxa. Jak używam "starej" wersji 5.1.* to otrzymane iso staje na "creating fstab" lub coś zbliżonego. 

  miałem taki problem z knoppixem na jakimś starym kompie - wyrzuciłem płytkę i użyłem PLD-live - pomogło   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak używam najnowszej wersji to ISO nie może znaleźć plików *mo i kernel panikuje :/ wie ktoś coś na ten temat? 

 nie pwinno być raczej *.ko  :Question: 

----------

## Riklaunim

 *qermit wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Riklaunim wrote:*   
> 
> Jak używam najnowszej wersji to ISO nie może znaleźć plików *mo i kernel panikuje :/ wie ktoś coś na ten temat?  nie pwinno być raczej *.ko 

 

chodzi o pliki unionFS  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

mam jedno pytanie:

- w którym miejscu dokładnie panikuje, może jakieś info od kernela

----------

## Riklaunim

teraz tego pod ręką nie ma ale wywalało błędy że nie może znaleźć plików unii (po kolei wszystkich) i zaraz za tym był kernel panic

----------

## qermit

czyli:

- initrd się wykonuje (odpada kernel panic z powodu braku urządzenia i nieznanego systemu plików)

- dochodzi do momentu montowania obrazów

< jesteś pewien że w tym momencie niczego nie wykonuje? >

- kernel panic

----------

## Riklaunim

Plusiaczek Linux 2006.1

Nowa wersja Plusiaczka już jest dostępna. W Plusiaczku m.in:

- KDE 3.5.2, Koffice 1.5

- PHP 5.1.4, python, ruby, kdevelop

- MySQL 5, Postgresql 8.1, Firebird 1.5

- Scribus, Inkscape, KMplayer, Mozilla Firefox 1.5, Kadu

- ...I wiele innych  :Smile: 

- XFCE4 zostało usunięte, byćmoże ukaże się za jakiś czas wersja XFCE only bazująca na XFCE 4.4  :Smile: 

md5: a5a121a73035c029ef80d89efd8a2b3a

download: link Serwery się synchronizują. Zajmie to parę godzin.

----------

## Polin

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> download: link Serwery się synchronizują. Zajmie to parę godzin.

 

Kupe czasu sie juz synchronizuja. Ponad 12h to normalna sprawa, czy jakis wyjatek?

----------

## Riklaunim

Sypało się coś dodawanie plików do projektu ale już ISO widać  :Smile: 

----------

## mirek

Czy Plusiaczek wspiera system plikow reiser4?

----------

## Riklaunim

nie, tylko ext2/3, reiserfs, xfs i jfs  :Smile:  reisery są wolne  :Wink: 

----------

## mirek

A szkoda bo w sytuacjach awaryjnych uzywam LiveCD Kanotix, a milo by bylo stosowac cos rodzimej produkcji.

----------

## Gabrys

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> reisery są wolne 

 niestety nie od błędów...

----------

## Piecia

Akurat zaczałęm ciągnąć plusiaczka za uszy  :Smile: . Przez noc powinno się ściągnąć. Ale czy na nim są jakieś narzędzia naprawcze itp. np testdisk?

----------

## Riklaunim

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Akurat zaczałęm ciągnąć plusiaczka za uszy . Przez noc powinno się ściągnąć. Ale czy na nim są jakieś narzędzia  naprawcze itp. np testdisk?

 

Specjalnego softu od partycji/dysków nie ma (poza qtparted, **tools i innych zależności)

----------

## mirek

@Gabrys

Mozesz poczytac tutaj 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-451428.html

co Conrad sadzi o reiser4

----------

## Tokden

Ściągnąłem Plusiaczka..., no i, niby wszystko ok., ale nie mogę podłączyć się do sieci.

Nie jest może to jakiś wielki brak, ponieważ może używam mało powszechnego sposobu podłączenia. Mianowicie łącze się z netem dostarczanym przez kablówkę za pomocą modemu kablowego, ale poprzez USB, więc potrzebuję w jądrze modułów <usbnet> oraz <cdc_ether> . Czasem próbuję różnych livecd i na ogół te moduły są uwzględnione.

Tak czy inaczej gratulacje za Plusiaczka ...

..::Milu Edit: nie pisz posta pod postem - używaj guzika Zmień

----------

## wodzik

i ten brak modulu rt2400 ;) co praktycznie dyskwalifikuje go jaka dystrybucje na mojego kompa, i pozostaje mi knoppix ktory wydaje mi sie jakis taki brzydki. ale ja nie o tym mialem pisac bo jakis czas temu wyczytalem ze aurox zrobil distro live, ze masz skrypcik i wybierasz jakei pakiety chcesz sobie zainstalowac i ściaga i sam robi iso. i tu moje pytanko czy jest mozeliwosc ze takie cos pojawi sie kiedys w plusiaczku. w sensie ze instaluje plusiaczka, robie wlasne konfigi wywalam niepotrzebne programy a potrzene instaluje. potem wydaje komende w stylu robiso i w wyniku otrzymuje iso dopasowane pod siebie?

Edit by Poe

ort 

----------

## Riklaunim

braki w modułach zostaną uzupełnione tylko proszę podać ich "lokalizację" w menuconfigu  :Smile: 

Co do przerabiania iso to w /root jest gotowy do odpalenia skrypt slaxa robiący liveCD  :Smile:  wystarczy zainstalować, dokonać odpowiednich przeróbek (potem wywalić /usr/portage i /usr/src) i można tworzyć iso.

Przy zmianie kernela trzeba przeemergować unionfs i wrzucić nową wersję modułu do odpowiedniego katalogu w skryptach slaxa (przy zmianie wersji kernela trzeba też edytować ./runme.sh i config).

----------

## wodzik

co do lokaliacji rt2400 znajduje sie na http://sourceforge.net/projects/rt2400 bo niestety w kernelu tego nie ma ;/ jak by byl to przebudowa kernela po instalacji juz nie stanowila takiego problmu, a co do przerabiania iso troche bawienia jest, chyba ze sie nie bedzie zmieniac jadra ;]. a tak wogole jaka wersja jadra jest obecnie w plusiaczku?

---------EDIT--------------

jeszcze jedna sprawa. troche moze ot ale duzo lepiej by bylo zebys zmiany o nowej wersji zamieszczal edytujac tego posta. znacznie by to ulatwilo wyszukanie co jest w plusiaczku i w jakiej wersji jest czy tez jakie zmiany ostatnio zaszly. pozdrawiam wodzik

----------

## Riklaunim

W plusiaczku jest 2.6.16-r2  :Smile: 

----------

## EndrjuX

Hmmm jest tam QT4 zeby programi w nim dzialaly?

----------

## Quintasan

Ten projekt jeszcze funkcjonuje czy tak średnio?

 :Twisted Evil: [/glsa]

Pozdrawiam

Quintasan

----------

## Riklaunim

jak wyjdzie 2007.0 to zacznę budować nowe wydanie  :Smile:  Obecnie pracuję nad kilkoma mini narzędziami i usprawnieniami.

----------

## Quintasan

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> jak wyjdzie 2007.0 to zacznę budować nowe wydanie  Obecnie pracuję nad kilkoma mini narzędziami i usprawnieniami.

 

Fajnie, jak potrzebujesz jakieś pomocy to napisz na PW :>

----------

## Riklaunim

Nowe wydanie, pierwsza wersja testowa:

http://jakilinux.org/newsy/plusiaczek-20070-test1/

----------

